# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ищу попутчиков Калькута-Маяпур 1 марта 12г.

## Dasha

Подскажите, пожалуйста - может кто-нибудь собирается 1 марта из Калькуты в Маяпур? 
Ищу попутчиков, чтобы вместе поехать на такси утром 1 марта. 
Уже нашла контакты такси с Маяпурского храма, но хотелось бы ехать с кем-то из преданных, чтобы разделить оплату за такси и было безопаснее. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Dasha

Доехала нормально одна, почти всю дорогу лежала на заднем сиденье такси (после перелета разморило), очень даже комфортно было, единственно в этой истории неприятное - рейс задержали и водителя только по Милости Господа Чайтаньи нашла! ;-)

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

Подскажите, пожалуйста, каким образом вы заказывали такси?

----------


## Dasha

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, каким образом вы заказывали такси?



Харе Кришна. 
В Майапуре на территории нашего храма есть тур.агентство Майапур Трэвел. Я написала им на адрес:
mtd@pamho.net.

Вот их подробные контакты:
Now you can book the Car/Bus online at
www.visitmayapur.com or contact us by phone, or
email.
Head: HG Gopijana Vallabha das
Co-ordinator: HG Narottam Das / Biswajeet
Phone: +91- 3472-245219
Mobile: +91 -9233379990, +91 -9733578071
E-mail: mtd@pamho.net
Location: Chaitanya Shopping Complex near Gada Bhavan

Если что-то еще нужно, пишите, буду рада подсказать.

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

спасибо большое, так и сделаю

----------

